# Tabellen vergleichen und nur die Unterschiede ausgeben



## querytail (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe 2 Tabellen die ich in Verbindung bringen möchte.

Tab. 1 order

id l userid l odernr l name



Tab. 3 manrev

id l ojectid l text l userid



Ich möchte aus Tabelle1 alle Werte abrufen bis auf die, wo die userid in der Tabelle 3 ebenfalls vorkommt. 

Gibt`s so einen vergelichenden Befehl?

Grüße & Danke

Michael Meyer


----------



## CPoly (6. Januar 2011)

Also generell bietet sich dafür ein LEFT JOIN an. Aber auch mit einer Unterabfrage geht das.

Unterabfrage

```
SELECT * FROM Tabelle1 WHERE userid NOT IN (SELECT userid FROM Tabelle3);
```

Left Join

```
SELECT Tabelle1.* FROM Tabelle1
LEFT JOIN Tabelle3 ON Tabelle1.userid = Tabelle3.userid
WHERE Tabelle3.userid IS NULL
```


----------



## querytail (6. Januar 2011)

Cool, danke. Das probiere ich gleich mal aus.


----------

